# Canadian looking for work in Thailand.



## Matthewm

I am a 38 year old Sales/Marketing Professional from Vancouver BC that is looking for job opportunities in Thailand. My wife and two children will be following me and I am wondering if there are any of you already there (in Thailand) that have recently gone through a job search and subsequently a move, that might give me some pointers.
I am coming to Bangkok on Nov 27th- Dec 6th 2009 and hope to have some interviews set up by that time.
Thanks in advance.

Matthew M.


----------



## Mindaugas

Dear Matthew,

well as you know everywhere is not easy time now, and need to be a special one to get job here. I'm nt saying that it's not possible to find, but i don't think that anyone here will offer anything. Don't sit and wait, better try to send some Cv in popular job websites such as jobsdb or 88db. also what do you think about to create your business here? have any idea? which city you would like to live? this is main questions which you should answer for yourself before come here.

Regards,
Mindaugas


----------



## Expatexpert

*Need some help?*

Hi Matthew,

Will this be your first time in Bangkok/Thailand? I would say it is not the best time to move if you have a steady job in Vancouver unless you have a strong desire and/or motivation to do so. Most companies are not hiring right now. One suggestion i have is to use LinkedIn as a professional networking site. _[Edited]_.
Have a great day
RJ





Matthewm said:


> I am a 38 year old Sales/Marketing Professional from Vancouver BC that is looking for job opportunities in Thailand. My wife and two children will be following me and I am wondering if there are any of you already there (in Thailand) that have recently gone through a job search and subsequently a move, that might give me some pointers.
> I am coming to Bangkok on Nov 27th- Dec 6th 2009 and hope to have some interviews set up by that time.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matthew M.


----------



## dollarability

Sawat-dee! 

I am planning to retire to Thailand and thought I might try and find work there prior to retirement in order to be able to move to Thailand sooner than I had planned, so I have researched this topic and based on my research it appears VERY HARD for a foreigner to get work in Thailand as anything other than the low paid TESL industry. Thai employers must certify that no Thai can do the work you can do, as in emigrating to the US. Moreover, Thailand already has an established farang population with lots of skills and local ties who are sure to snap up the best jobs. Personally I have decided to visit Thailand and wait for age 65 when I can live in Thailand on my savings + pension. Good luck though! 




Matthewm said:


> I am a 38 year old Sales/Marketing Professional from Vancouver BC that is looking for job opportunities in Thailand. My wife and two children will be following me and I am wondering if there are any of you already there (in Thailand) that have recently gone through a job search and subsequently a move, that might give me some pointers.
> I am coming to Bangkok on Nov 27th- Dec 6th 2009 and hope to have some interviews set up by that time.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matthew M.


----------

